# Boot für Ostsee gesucht



## Jetblack (7. Januar 2005)

Hi Bootsbesitzer,

ich hab hier grad ein kleines Problem in Form eines Bekannten ....

Nachdem uns ein Bootsvermieter auf Bornholm im letzten Sommer ziemlich geleimt hat, hat sich mein Kumpel in den Kopf gesetzt selber ein Boot zu kaufen und dort hinzulegen. 

Alle meine Einwände wegen Kosten, Rentabilität etc. hat er nicht gelten lassen
und ist Stur wie ein Ochs auf seinem Plan eingeschossen. Da er überhaupt keine Ahnung hat (und ich nicht viel) hier meine Frage an Bootseigner.

Was könnte er sich kaufen, ohne beim Boot schon einen Riesenfehler zu machen??  Ok, das eröffnet ein weites Feld, aber ich versuch mal das einzugrenzen.

Er möchte damit selber Angeln (auf Dorsch) und das Boot in der Zeit, wo er nicht selber da ist ggf. vermieten.
Liegeplatz und Betreuer vor Ort ist vorhanden.

Er stellt sich ein Boot mit 5,5 - 7m Länge vor, mit Inboard Diesel (2 wären besser), kleiner Kajüte im Bug in viel Freiraum im Heck (3-4 Mann sollten ordentlich Angeln können). Dazu sollte das Boot auch halbwegs laufen (10 kn halt ich für ausreichend, er hätte gern mehr ....).

Dazu kommen noch meine Einwürfe in Bezug auf Sicherheit:
- viel Freibord,
- hochgezogener Bug
- unsinkbar (im Rahmen des Machbaren)

Hat jemand eine Idee, was man da nehmen könnte ??

Hat jemand evtl auch eine Ahnung, wie die dänische Rechtslage in Bezug auf Bootsführerschein (den macht er grade) und/oder Länge, Motorisierung aussieht?? 

Ach ja, die Gretchenfrage...: Er ist bereit 12-15k für ein gutes gebrauchtes auszugeben. 

Ich weiss, die Anfrage ist krass, aber ich versuche hier nur die größten Dummheiten zu vermeiden. Argumente GEGEN dieses Unterfangen leite ich gerne weiter, weil ich halte die Ganze Idee für ziemlich wild (gelide ausgedrückt).

Verzweifelte Grüße

Jetblack


----------



## Dxlfxn (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Boot für Ostsee gesucht*

Hallo,
diese Probleme hätte mancher sicherlich gern. Aber mir fallen ein paar Dinge dabei auf:
mit 12 bis 15 k sind tausender - nicht 10tausender gemeint - oder??
Der Pris ist für ein vernünftiges gebracuhtes Boot in der angestrebten Größe - gelinde gesagt - etwas unrealistisch, insbesondere, wenn es auch verchartert werden soll.
In Dänemark gibt es zwar wenige Probleme mit Bootsführerscheinen, dafür aber sehr sehr restriktive Vorschriften bezüglich der Qualität von Charterbooten. Allein die notwendige Sicherheitsausrüstung für das angestrebte Boot würde bereits alles über
den 10k auffressen.
Die Kosten eines Liegeplatzes kämen dazu - sagen wir mal 1200 Euro die Saison. Die für
eine Vercharterung obligatorische Vollkaskoversicherung kostet etwa 150% Aufschlag.
Er müßte im Vergleich zu einem selbstgenutzten Boot (z.B. Landliegeplatz) etwa 2500 
Euro zunächst an Charter einfahren, bis das Boot die erste Krone verdient. Es tut mir leid, aber das ist eine absolute Schnapsidee. Warum gehen wohl so viele Charterboot-
anbieter pleite??
Ich würde auch keinem Gelegenheitsfahrer einen Innenborder (Welle) für seine Gelegenheitsfahrten verchartern. Ein Boot mit Welle ist wesentlich schwerer zu fahren, als ein Außenborder. Z-Antrieb wäre eine Variante..

Da ich selbst als Binnenländer ein Boot besitze und fahre, bin ich diesem Thema sicher nicht unbedingt verschlossen. Aber über ein paar Dinge muß man sich einfach mal im klaren sein:
-Es gibt keine unsinkbaren Boote!
 Insbesondere gibt es kein Boot modererer Bauart von 7m Länge mit Innenbordern zu
 den angestrebten Preis. Wenn ja, bitte eines für mich mitordern...
-Das Vergnügen, mit dem eigenen Boot zu fischen, ist ein teures Vergnügen. Wenn ich  
 meine Investition zur Bank bringen würde, bekäme ich jedes Jahr 3 Wochen Charter 
 zusammen, muß kein Boot hinterherziehen, versichern, pflegen usw...

Ich rate deinem Freund, einfach mal zum Trollingtreffen nach Fehmarn zu kommen. Er kann sich da sicher 100 Boote ansehen und mit Leuten reden. Er lernt aber auch einmal die Preise kennen. Oder er fährt mal nach Großenbrode. Da liegen soviele Angelboot und man sich sich jeden tag etwas ansehen. Bei 7m Innenborder für 15.000 für die Küste muß man viele Kompromisse machen. Ein Bekannter hat vor ein paar Monaten auf meine Vermittlung hin ein Boot dieser Größe gekauft. Einen dänischen GFK Werfbau mit Diesel IB für etwa 10.000 Euronen. Das Boot ist das Geld Wert - aber etwa 30 Jahre alt und max 7 Knoten schnell. Da das Boot aber für Binnengewässer gekauft wurde und nur noch gelegentlich dier Ostsee sehen wird, ist das alles o.k.

Vielleicht sehe ich das alles zu negativ. Aber wenn man sich nicht in die eigene Tasche rechnen will...


----------



## Jetblack (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Boot für Ostsee gesucht*

Hallo Dolfin,

WIR sind auf einer Ebene! Und Einwände dieser Art helfen mir hoffentlich auch, ihn vor einem - aus meiner Sicht - riesen Fehler zu bewahren.

Wenn mehr Input von Euch da ist, werd ich den Thread mal ausdrucken und ihm vorlegen. Dann kann er sich ein eigenes Bild machen.

Gruß Jetblack


----------



## langelandsklaus (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Boot für Ostsee gesucht*

Hallo Jetblack,

Dolfin hat eigentlich schon alles zu dem Thema geschrieben.

In Sachen SBFS klick mal hier


----------



## Petrusautor (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Boot für Ostsee gesucht*

Ich kenne die Idee, ich hatte sie auch. Ich hab inzwischen das Boot, aber keinen Liegeplatz (Kosten für Sommer/Winter und Anreisen sind denn doch reichlich hoch).
Alle Argumente dagegen sind eigentlich gesagt, allerdings spricht nichts gegen eine Eignergemeinschaft, die sich das Boot, dessen Nutzung und Kosten teilt. Oder es muss ein trailerbares Boot her. Dazu braucht man aber auch das passende Zugfahrzeug.

Als gute Ostsee-Anglerboote würde ich die Quicksilver-Boote ansehen.
Neupreise für Quicksilver 640 Pilothouse & 630 Pilothouse liegen zwischen 20.-28.000 Euro je nach AB-Motor. Inborder (630PH) ca.33.000 Euro

Mit Chance kann man so ein Teil irgendwo gebraucht bekommen.

Quicksilver-Boote 

Gebrauchte Boote werden nicht nur bei Ebay angeboten. Einfach mal auf Yahoo oder Google nach "gebrauchte Boote" schauen. Auch Fachzeitschriften wie die Gebrauchtbootbörse gaben viel zu bieten.


----------



## Albatros (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Boot für Ostsee gesucht*

@Dolfin

das sehe ich genau so #6 

Das vom Petrusautor angesprochene Boot, oder eines das dieser Bauart und Motorisierung entspricht, in einem guten gebrauchten Zustand, ist eher möglich, als das von Dir bzw. vom Kumpel genannte Boot Der Sprit wird dann bei Verleih gesondert abgerechnet.


----------



## eisentrude (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Boot für Ostsee gesucht*

Hallo, 
 ich hatte es eben schon an anderer Stelle gepostet, schau mal da: 
www.boote-aus-norwegen.de . Wenn es denn auch mit Benzin geht, ist das eine bezahlbare  Alternative - und wir haben um Hitra damit die besten Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## KlausK (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Boot für Ostsee gesucht*

Hallo,
ich möchte mein Boot verkaufen. Es ist ein Cremo Crescent 410 und lief fast zwei Jahre in der Kieler Förde. Daten und Bilder sind unter www.boatshop24.com und dann Cremo suchen zu finden. Es ist leicht trailerbar und mit 10PS 12 Kn schnell. Bis Windstärke 4 war es das ideale Boot. Leider ist es offen. Für 4100 Euro ist Boot + Motor + Trailer ein Traumpreis und es ist sofort nutzbar.
Freue mich auf Deine Antwort. 
KlausK


----------



## Spymo (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Boot für Ostsee gesucht*

Hi, 

ich habe mir letztes Jahr ein uraltes GFK Boot gekauft, Kostenpunkt 1750.- Euro mit Motor. Wenn ich irgendeinen Hafen anlaufe, kommen da von den älteren "Seebären" schon mal Kommentare, wie "schwimmender Abfall", "Brennholz" etc. Es handelt sich um eine "Segelyacht", 6 m lang, 5 PS Außenborder, Kajüte für max. 4 Personen, aber das müßte dann schon engste Familie oder 4 Sturzbetrunkene sein, da ein kleiner und momentan ziemlich häßlicher Raum. Kein WC, keine Kochmöglichkeit bis auf einen Grill, also sehr spartanisch. Maximalgeschwindigkeit ca. 7kn, mit dem Motor eher 6 bei gutem Wetter. Das Boot war nach dem ersten Segeln auch noch undicht, Leck im Kiel, also Kranen bezahlen, Reparatur etc. - zwar selbstgemacht aber das wieder für extra 150.- Euronen. Der Liegeplatz (Ostsee) 600.- Euro, Winterlager nochmal 400.- Euro. Bei den Ersatzteilpreisen denkst Du, das die ein Juwelier herstellt - es fehlt nur die Prägung.

Aber ich bereue NICHTS. Im Gegenteil, so ein GFK-Teil ist praktisch unkaputtbar, mit ein paar Matten+Kleber sind Risse schnell repariert. Ich habe in diesem ersten Jahr eine Menge gelernt, an das meiste denkt man vorher gar nicht. Habe mir in das Boot schon Risse reingeschrammt, einfach aus Dummheit, Gott sei Dank ist das Teil eh schon so häßlich. Ich habe aber auch schon einige Kaufangebote bekommen, für viele Leute ist es bei dem Preis einfach nur wichtig, das es schwimmt. Insofern kann ich diesen Weg nur weiterempfehlen. Laufende Kosten einkalkulieren, auch Zeit oder entsprechend Geld einplanen, wenn mal was kaputt geht und für den Anfang eher günstig kaufen. Bei entsprechender Erfahrung kann man sich dann immer noch vergrößern. Kentersicher gibt es nicht, dass ist letztlich eine Frage des Wetters. Natürlich gibt es Boote, die nicht sinken, das nennt man im entsprechenden Fall dann wohl Treibgut oder Floß, aber Ihr braucht dann auch die entsprechenden Klamotten (Trockentaucheranzug mit eingebauter Heizung?) um das im Fall der Fälle auch wirklich zu überleben. Das wichtigste sind echt die laufenden Kosten, die sind nicht ohne. Das mit Charter halte ich bei dem Preis für möglich, aber nur im privaten Kreis. Wenn ich mein nächstes Boot kaufe, weiß ich, das z. B. mind. ein Kumpel, mein Onkel und wohl auch mein Cousin großes Interesse hätten, das mal - auch für ein bis zwei Wochen - benutzen zu können. Nicht für den Preis eines Charterbootes - dann wären sie ja schön blöd - aber eben gegen Kostenübernahme. So was kann man einkalkulieren, nur hier meine Warnung: Wenn solche Überlegungen mit zur Kaufentscheidung einfließen, dann laßt bloß die Finger davon, das wird eh alles viel teurer als man anfangs denkt.


----------

